# New Reel About to Hit the Market



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.rk-sports.com/subaqua-spinning-1.html

I'm very interested just based off of the weight alone.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It looks like a made in China knock off of a ZeeBaas... Heck, they even list their contact information as China


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

It's built by Rob Koelewyn who is the creator of the Zeebaas and the Van Staal reels. RK-Sports is his new company and he is personally in China overseeing production.

I have hopes for it. He's built 2 other top of the line reels. The breakdown the reel looks extremely simple. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTfckkF_utM

I will be watching SOL for full reviews and updates.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

gear ratio's suck to bad for me to be even interested. Isn't this the same guy that also introduced the blue marlin spinner that is desperate for money lol. Go get a name brand.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

At that price, just buy a real reel.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks familiar.... 








Oh wait, that's right I saw it last summer with the name 3 Tand Submariner.
Not even listed on 3 Tand's website anymore.
Wouldn't touch that with a 30ft ugly stick.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

for all of those who were hating so heavily on this reel, appears VS BOUGHT them out and will be adding it to their line-up as the VR series.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I checked one out over the winter/early spring. seems like a nice reel with a nice price point, but I would like to see how it holds up after some use. Knowing Rob I would think it would be a decent reel. I know the owner of the reel I saw sometimes visits this site, maybe he will give an update after a few month of use.

John


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jlentz said:


> seems like a nice reel with a nice price point, but I would like to see how it holds up after some use.


$500 - $600 for a Spinning Reel isn't what I'd call a "nice price point" . . . Of course, it is about half of what a Stella costs - LOL !!!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> $500 - $600 for a Spinning Reel isn't what I'd call a "nice price point" . . . Of course, it is about half of what a Stella costs - LOL !!!


It is a nice price for the reels it is competing with. $500-$600 is still less than the $700-$800 VS or the $900 Zeebaas. Those who ordered them early got a nice discount on them as well.

John


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

well with Van Staal buying it out I'm sure we can expect the best. If it's 500-600 I will 100% buy one. We should know the pricing today with it being unveiled at Icast.
I want a sealed reel that is a leftie and bailed. Only one available right now is zeebaas and it's too big for my needs and too $.
worse for worse I will get a VS 150L second hand and learn to use bailless.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> well with Van Staal buying it out I'm sure we can expect the best. If it's 500-600 I will 100% buy one. We should know the pricing today with it being unveiled at Icast.
> I want a sealed reel that is a leftie and bailed. Only one available right now is zeebaas and it's too big for my needs and too $.
> worse for worse I will get a VS 150L second hand and learn to use bailless.


I've been using a lefty VS 150 for over 10 years. You'll get used to Bailess in 10 min.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

ecks said:


> I've been using a lefty VS 150 for over 10 years. You'll get used to Bailess in 10 min.



I will wait for this. Releasing in October. Will come with 2 rotors and 4 spools so you essentially have 4 diff reels in 1, all for $499!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Why don't they just use the parent company name. zebco


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> I will wait for this. Releasing in October. Will come with 2 rotors and 4 spools so you essentially have 4 diff reels in 1, all for $499!


The great thing about lefty VS reels is the rotor rotates in opposite direction of righty reels bringing the the line perfectly to your left index finger. You need to tell the person putting line on the spool of this.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

ecks said:


> The great thing about lefty VS reels is the rotor rotates in opposite direction of righty reels bringing the the line perfectly to your left index finger. You need to tell the person putting line on the spool of this.


do you have any issues with busting your knuckles with it? one just popped up for sale and I'm real tempted. done any upgrades to yours?


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> do you have any issues with busting your knuckles with it? one just popped up for sale and I'm real tempted. done any upgrades to yours?


No issues and I have very large hands. No upgrades. On cold fall mornings when gear lube is cold it's harder to crank handle until gears warm up.


----------



## jtluongo (Jul 21, 2015)

I may have to check these out


----------



## jtluongo (Jul 21, 2015)

I loved my vs100


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a 250 &275 bail less that ive been using for years.Love them.For most these reels are not a necessity.For me i needed a sealed unit for fishing Montauk(NY)rocks and surf.If your just in the sand then almost any spinner or conventional will work.AND of course your budget will help your choosing.Bailess is very easy to pick up with less to fail. Just my two cents...


----------

